# Rick Mardis and His Take on Pigeons



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally found the time to upload a video from the Minnesota State Show and Auction of Rick Mardis. He gives his two cents on who he thinks is winning and who you should buy! Be sure to check out the videos! 

Also due to youtube, I had to cut it into 3 parts. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Part 1
http://youtu.be/FlbD7DpxhhQ

Part 2
http://youtu.be/u-8uDmFdLdo

Part 3
http://youtu.be/VYKq3Sxy3Is


----------



## pigeonpleases (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for sharing !


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Great vids, thanks for posting!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks. I enjoyed watching these.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice vids, I was there as well!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the vids.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Great videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

wonword said:


> Nice vids, I was there as well!


Cool! Should've said hi. I was the kid who went through and took pictures of the pigeons. No ones ever doing any recording so I've taken it upon myself to do so!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for taking the video and posting it on youtube. I was too busy selling products and talking to fanciers who came up to my table, to get a chance to listen. I wanted to hear what Rick had to say as he is very knowledgeable, and I didn't have the opportunity at the show/auction.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingopigeons.com


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

PigeonMadness said:


> Cool! Should've said hi. I was the kid who went through and took pictures of the pigeons. No ones ever doing any recording so I've taken it upon myself to do so!


I didnt know it was you, I saw you with the DSLR though. I usually bring my DSLR but I forgot it at the house, and its an older one so it doesnt have video capabilities.



dennis kuhn said:


> Thanks for taking the video and posting it on youtube. I was too busy selling products and talking to fanciers who came up to my table, to get a chance to listen. I wanted to hear what Rick had to say as he is very knowledgeable, and I didn't have the opportunity at the show/auction.


I was busy bothering you grabbing that feeder and water heater from you.
-Johnny K


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

wonword said:


> I didnt know it was you, I saw you with the DSLR though. I usually bring my DSLR but I forgot it at the house, and its an older one so it doesnt have video capabilities.


Yep that was me. I bought my D3100 for the purpose of pigeon photos only.  Has been very worth it. I'll be sure to get more videos up. I'm glad everyone has enjoyed these so far.


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful! Above and beyond! Can you contact me tonite at [email protected] I need to ask you something.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally found enough time to upload those photos also. Please be sure to check them out here! http://bit.ly/uFQUTj


----------

